# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Oct 18, 2016 PATCH changed everything

## Lavillana

Every class and every build was effected by the patch on October 18, 2016. Classes that used to be sought after for raids, are no longer optimal to have along. Some classes that used to be on the sidelines are now optimal to take along. I am not the greatest at figuring these things out, so I won't try to rank the various classes and builds. I just know things have changed a lot with the last patch. Has anyone else here noticed this, or is anyone else even here anymore?

----------


## Annaisha

That's called balance. We've had a great deal of experience with it in World of Warcraft when Greg Street was still taking care of it. He left Blizzard and went for Riot Games. Perhaps you'll have some luck, and he'll join whatever company is behind your game. :P

----------


## Lavillana

I know it is attempt to balance the game. My point is the information on this forum is very old and mostly outdated. The game has changed but there are hardly any posts in this forum for the past two years or more. Depressing! What is really sad, is someone will see my post and your response and think someone cared enough about the game to post a new guide or exploit based on the new changes in the game. I don't think anyone here plays the game but me, and I never know any exploits until after they are fixed. I am not a super gamer, I just like to play the game.

----------

